
Dropping Acid - wglb
https://logicmag.io/06-dropping-acid/
======
ghotli
For awhile when I was younger I played the game of listen to an album then
look up who influenced it, rinse and repeat. Found real gems this way, but
along these lines I never found the track in this article. It's really good
and it reminds me of E2-E4 [1] [2] by Manuel Göttsching. Which I found because
the guy from LCD Soundsystem is quoted in the wikipedia article that when he
did 45:33 that he wanted to make something like "E2-E4". [3] [4]

Neither of which sound like A Love Supreme [5] [6] by John Coltrane but I
always associated them in my mind as a kind of their own kinda thing in
music's past.

Posting for no other reason than that maybe you'll like these too.

[1] [https://youtu.be/ys0HyevZpQg](https://youtu.be/ys0HyevZpQg)

[2]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/E2-E4](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/E2-E4)

[3] [https://youtu.be/72-ebRSMJdE](https://youtu.be/72-ebRSMJdE)

[4]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/45%3A33](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/45%3A33)

[5] [https://youtu.be/ll3CMgiUPuU](https://youtu.be/ll3CMgiUPuU)

[6]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Love_Supreme](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Love_Supreme)

~~~
neom
Seems like you really know your house. Not sure if you're musically inclined
but if so the OP-1 is a great tool[1][2]. If you ever make it to nyc hit me
up, I know James well and I'm sure he'd enjoy your thoughts around E2-E4.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDqThYqldBI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDqThYqldBI)
[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umatbZ0n4mE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umatbZ0n4mE)

~~~
n4r9
Would you call that house where you're from? I think most people in the UK
would pretty quickly say the Göttsching and LCD Soundsystem tracks are techno,
and the Phuture track in the article is straight up acid techno. House tends
to be lighter, slightly slower and more euphoric, e.g. this I would call acid
house:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFhxpMnfHB0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFhxpMnfHB0)

I'm intrigued because I knew an American at uni who insisted that almost all
electronic music counted as "techno".

~~~
TheOtherHobbes
Göttsching is krautrock - a terrible but accepted name for the pre-techno
synthesizer scene that formed in Berlin in the late 60s and became popular in
most of Europe (not so much Germany) in the 70s.

The biggest names on the scene were Klaus Schulze and Tangerine Dream,
Göttsching was in a peripheral band called Ashra Tempel but also played drums
for Schulze. The less famous names on the scene - Roedelius, Cluster, Conny
Schnitlzer - influenced Brian Eno's ambient music when he went over to Berlin
to produce Low for Bowie.

As for techno vs house - the big difference is the rhythm pattern. Techno is
square and on the grid, house feels like it has some swing and the beat is
"skippier" with offbeats, anticipations, and sometimes triplets.

~~~
davedx
> the big difference is the rhythm pattern. Techno is square and on the grid,
> house feels like it has some swing and the beat is "skippier" with offbeats,
> anticipations, and sometimes triplets.

I think I could easily find a dozen examples from both genres that don't match
your description... :)

BPM is the best indicator. Most house is slower, most techno is faster.

~~~
lbotos
> BPM is the best indicator. Most house is slower, most techno is faster.

I'd also add that techno can be traditionally "darker" and "heavier" whereas
house is usually a little more "sensual" and "groovy". As always,
counterpoints can be found, but these are general orientations :)

------
new_here
I really love how an obscure topic like Acid House can trend on HN and then a
whole bunch of people who've been fans of that topic for years just emerge in
the comments out of nowhere. It's really testament to the diversity and
quality of the HN community.

~~~
gpderetta
And from the title I though this was about NoSQL...

~~~
kiliantics
I figured microdosing

~~~
malmsteen
Or even macro

------
llamataboot
As a Midwestern raver in the 90s that was regularly in Detroit, Chicago, and
Minneapolis, I love this little history and philosophy piece.

I can't quite explain the feeling of the midwestern rave scene in the 90s, but
it was very racially diverse, utopian, punk, looking somehow back and forward
in time at the same time enmeshed in psychedelics and psychedelia but somehow
also part of both machines and cultures far older than machines. A super
important part of my history.

Cyberia by Rushkoff comes closest to capturing parts of it from an
anthropology perspective I think.

~~~
otisfunkmeyer
yah I agree those were definitely good times ;)

~~~
llamataboot
I was at some raves with YOU :)

~~~
technonerd
Someday ill make it out to even furthur. Don't forget Intellephunk, future
classic and system parties and everything in between :) The mpls scene is like
the classier version of Detroit.

------
tjr225
A lot of people, myself included, still love and create acid. The original 303
itself is pretty absurdly (prohibitively) expensive to acquire, and it's a
tiny plastic toy and net anywhere from 2000-4000$. A case study in supply and
demand - with a little bit of hype, I suppose.

There have been a bunch of pretty good software emulations, most notably:
[https://www.audiorealism.se/abl3.html](https://www.audiorealism.se/abl3.html)
and even some much cheaper physical emulations: [https://www.cyclone-
analogic.fr/en/34-bass-bot-tt-303-070198...](https://www.cyclone-
analogic.fr/en/34-bass-bot-tt-303-0701980493430.html)

~~~
bhrgunatha
Any recommendations for modern artists?

~~~
tomduncalf
There's a series of EPs called Acid Test (available on Spotify) which are
great. Donato Dozzy and Tin Man's collaboration is particularly good. Tin Man
is another artist worth checking out.

For an alternative (more downtempo/ambient) take on how the 303 can be used
(among a few other machines), check out TM404's self-titled album, and
Risveglio by Alessandro Cortini

~~~
kostadin
Along these lines, everything on The Bunker NY, Interdimensional Transmissions
and sublabel Eye Teeth is great, these people are really pushing and evolving
the sound. [https://ithq.bandcamp.com/](https://ithq.bandcamp.com/)
[https://eye-teeth.bandcamp.com/](https://eye-teeth.bandcamp.com/)

I also like Luke Vibert's take on acid, more rooted in UK hardcore
[https://www.discogs.com/artist/253-Luke-
Vibert](https://www.discogs.com/artist/253-Luke-Vibert)

------
shellac
Although weirdly preempted by an Indian record 'Ten Ragas To A Disco Beat' in
1982:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sB4RYBpwV0A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sB4RYBpwV0A)

This is what "the TB-303 bass synthesizer uses [the artist] to reproduce
itself" means - you really couldn't use these tools without producing this
music.

~~~
coldtea
> _you really couldn 't use these tools without producing this music_

Well, you can use the TB-303 very consevatively, for it's original intended
purpose, and it will just sound like a badly immitated regular bass guitar.

~~~
shellac
I did try that once, and found it quite a challenge. It feels like all the
controls go well beyond '11' for the intended (bass line) use.

------
zamalek
It's amazing that the iconic dance/trance clap (the clap after 1:15 in Acid
Tracks) was forged alongside the 303. This exact sample (or an unbelievably
similar one) could be heard throughout the late 90's and still features in
many tracks today. It's the Wilhelm Scream of EDM.

Acid eventually resulted in liquid trance, which eventually became psytrance.
Liquid was a fantastic exploration of the nature of sound, with many types of
dynamics for a single instrument. EDM receives as lot of criticism for its
lack of humanity and skill (regarding playing an instrument), but the same
could be said of Beethoven or Bach: they were merely creating scores for an
orchestra to play. EDM can be the same type of approach, only we now have ways
to explore sound that simply weren't available to the great composers.

~~~
emptyfile
>Acid eventually resulted in liquid trance, which eventually became psytrance.

No it didn't, psytrance came from goa trance for which the foundations were
laid in the 80's before trance popper was a thing. And what is liquid trance?
Never heard of it.

But not to make this post just about whining, here's possibly the first trance
track ever made, since we're talking about it.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MT9pH9C7Oew](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MT9pH9C7Oew)
I'm not from the 90's so I can only imagine how shocking this music must have
been 23 years ago.

~~~
stef25
It goes much further back than that.

Psytrance came out of early german trance from labels such as Sven Vaeth's
Eye-Q.

Eye-Q 1991:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lApfaxi0QZw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lApfaxi0QZw)

Harthouse 1992:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d146LKl2ixU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d146LKl2ixU)

This was Goa in 1991:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fnBz6IOolk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fnBz6IOolk)
a very special period in time

------
haywirez
Nice to see this topic up here! Check out Acid Defender, a super fun 303 web
audio game I came across a few days ago:

[http://cappel-nord.de/webaudio/acid-defender/](http://cappel-
nord.de/webaudio/acid-defender/)

~~~
rorykoehler
This is awesome. It's essentially reverse acid "guitar hero".

------
yoran
I moved to Chicago a few years ago. I'm a big fan of electronic music and it
therefore really surprised me that people are not aware of the rich house
music heritage the city has. I'm really happy to see initiatives such as the
lunch-break DJ sets on Daley Plaza during summer or the House nights at the
Shedd Aquarium.

One of my business ideas is to actually organize a "House Music Heritage"
walking tour in Chicago.

~~~
TimJYoung
Not just house - Wax Trax! Records was very much responsible for exposing
quite a few people to industrial music in the 80s, also:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wax_Trax!_Records](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wax_Trax!_Records)

Chicago often doesn't get the cultural recognition that it deserves. My wife
and I love it there, and visit as often as possible.

------
pugworthy
For those just wanting to play a bit, a web based TB-303...

[http://errozero.co.uk/acid-machine/](http://errozero.co.uk/acid-machine/)

~~~
cpeterso
Also check out "Acid Defender", a simple web game that uses WebAudio to create
acid house tunes as part of the game play.

[http://cappel-nord.de/webaudio/acid-defender/](http://cappel-
nord.de/webaudio/acid-defender/)

------
pgreenwood
The acid sound is still immensely popular amongst my cohort even after 30
years. And still some great stuff being produced (relatively) recently:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHIEqdOic9w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHIEqdOic9w)

~~~
stinos
There's also so-called acidcore, which often has similar basslines but a
faster tempo and the kicks like in hardcore. Quite popular around here in the
squatting/underground scene. And for me, when the dj or live is the eact thing
I like to hear (tracks which basically minute-long buildups into even harder
and way more out-of-this-earth soundscapes), it blows me away more than any
'normal' acid track ever did. That stuff gets me in trance in no time.

------
theonefoo
For anyone that's interested in reading more about the history of acid house,
Soul Jazz Records released a compilation titled "Acid: Can You Jack? (Chicago
Acid And Experimental House 1985-95)" [1] which includes a booklet on the
topic's history by Tim Lawrence.

The contents of the booklet are free to read on Lawrence's website [2].

[1] [https://www.discogs.com/Various-Acid-Can-You-Jack-Chicago-
Ac...](https://www.discogs.com/Various-Acid-Can-You-Jack-Chicago-Acid-and-
Experimental-House-1985-95/release/466567)

[2] [http://www.timlawrence.info/articles2/2013/7/16/acid-and-
exp...](http://www.timlawrence.info/articles2/2013/7/16/acid-and-experimental-
chicago-house-soul-jazz-records-2005-21-may-2009-re-released-2013)

------
stinos
_So we was just sitting there for thirty, forty minutes, just turning knobs,
going “I like that, I like that!_

There is indeed something about turning an actual hardware knob (even if it's
only to midi-control a software instrument) which can do that. Much less for
dragging buttons with a mouse, it seems. The day I got my first synth I spent
an entire evening and night like that. Get some sound going, play some notes
until satisfied with the melody, then repeat endlessly while lossing yourself
in truning each knob available.

~~~
kostadin
Indeed, it hardly gets better then the feel of turning hardware knobs in
machine interfaces. Some distant resemblance to [0] perhaps?

[0]
[http://www.greenend.org.uk/rjk/misc/nipple.html](http://www.greenend.org.uk/rjk/misc/nipple.html)

------
jim-jim-jim
Newcleus' "Jam On It" is one a the few pre-acid songs I can think of that
tries to find a use for the 303. They also didn't bother attempting to emulate
a bass with it.

~~~
grosun
Shannon - "Let The Music Play" also used it the year before

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-0sUuGufmw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-0sUuGufmw)

& has more of a squelchy what-you'd-think-of-as-303 type bassline sound, but
the sound isn't tweaked through the tune, just constantly resonant.

------
praptak
If you are interested in this, Synthmania YouTube channel has pretty detailed
reconstruction/deconstruction of beats from those times, mostly using the
original gear.

~~~
sireat
Synthmania is a treasure!

He has an amazing collection of synths/drum machines/other audio gear PLUS he
can showcase them in styles from 70s funk, to 90s techno and everything in
between(italo, house etc etc)..

Some house related videos of his:

TB-303:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6ZUIkaQ7Kw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6ZUIkaQ7Kw)

House and Techno Patterns:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZ3Y0oVaXX4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZ3Y0oVaXX4)

The new Roland digital machines:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84ag_yvj9cw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84ag_yvj9cw)

Finally the infamous "I don't have an Aira" video which was meant in jest:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FirM3sy5YvY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FirM3sy5YvY)

My personal favorite of his is House done by multilayering a single
Microbrute: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlmI-
gvdZ6o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlmI-gvdZ6o)

------
stef25
Ah acid ... the sound of the 303 has been with me ever since I got a copy of
ReBirth
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ReBirth_RB-338](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ReBirth_RB-338)
from Propellerhead Software back in the 90s. It's a software emulator of 2x
TB303, a 909 and an 808 with distortion and delay effects. These instruments
were basically the corner stone of dance music in the 80s and 90s and the
software was just incredible at the time.

Before that I was using trackers on my dad's amiga but this was something
different all together. I spent so many hours playing with this software and
even got a Phatboy
[http://www.vintagesynth.com/misc/phatboy.php](http://www.vintagesynth.com/misc/phatboy.php)
external midi controller with knobs. This was cutting edge stuff back then.

What's funny is that I discovered the software before I actually started
listening to this kind of music, which wasn't easy to find during this time.
When I started going out and then discovered acid house and psytrance,
recognising the 303 sounds as what came out my little ReBirth program was
amazing.

A little know fact is that an Indian artists may have actually "discovered"
acid house before Pierre and all those guys did. "Charanjit Singh - Ten Ragas
to a Disco Beat" is from 1982:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BN8M2irJVJA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BN8M2irJVJA)

The sound of a 303 is absolutely fascinating, timeless and unique and the
"acid" genre is still a live as ever.

Some essential acid tracks

Bam Bam, where's your child
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDyxyRcZWBA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDyxyRcZWBA),
supposedly just 1x 303 is used here and the pattern is pretty intricate.

Jesus loves the acid
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhSB_6EQ0DM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhSB_6EQ0DM),
apparently it's a 101 being used here, not a 303

Fuse, substance abuse
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JonuLqgoQI8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JonuLqgoQI8)

Hardfloor, Acperience (Live on
MTV!)[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgFGHz5dR7k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgFGHz5dR7k)

System 7 Alphawave, Richie Hawtin rmx
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWOtCXu6dCE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWOtCXu6dCE)

And here's a full length mix of classic acid tracks
[https://soundcloud.com/abbeloosolivier/classic-303-acid-
patt...](https://soundcloud.com/abbeloosolivier/classic-303-acid-patterns-
part-1)

~~~
kostadin
This is like me! ReBirth was pivotal for shifting my computer use from purely
gaming to more creative efforts including programming, back in middle school.
I’m probably not wrong to say it is has had a huge influence on music software
since. I still enjoy using it on the iPad.

Your list is also a good one, I would add this,
[https://youtu.be/rdfEWFYpYNM](https://youtu.be/rdfEWFYpYNM)

It was amazing to hear Ten Ragas - especially as someone who grew up around
Goa Trance. Considering that it’s roughly from the same time as Phuture (even
predating it by some years) it is like the lost eastern counterpart to Acid.
The music is the interface, the medium is the message, etc.

~~~
stef25
Ten Ragas was actually before all the acid house if I'm not mistaken. The guy
did a European (or maybe even World) tour a few years ago and I saw him play
in a small bar.

He appeared quite unenthusiastic, just replaying the kind of stuff he made way
back then and probably had a hard time understanding why people found it so
incredible. Apart from several 303s he also had a very expensive Jupiter that
he was touring with.

Sadly he passed away shortly after the tour.

~~~
kostadin
Yes he was, by about 3 years. The amazing thing is that nobody in the West or
even in the Goa party scene of late 80s/early 90s seems to have heard this
stuff until it was re-released a few years ago, at least to my knowledge.
[https://www.discogs.com/Charanjit-Singh-Synthesizing-Ten-
Rag...](https://www.discogs.com/Charanjit-Singh-Synthesizing-Ten-Ragas-To-A-
Disco-Beat/release/2108668)

I did hear about the tour and that exact response, clearly this stuff was in
the distant past for him.

It makes wonder who else got their hands on a 303 in the early 80s elsewhere
in the world. We keep digging out great African and Middle-eastern records,
there may be more to the Acid story.

------
artur_makly
Lets also not forget the unique choreography that its also produced :

warning : this video in particular is on the fringes of acid. enjoy

[https://www.facebook.com/MixmagMagazine/videos/4703304068148...](https://www.facebook.com/MixmagMagazine/videos/470330406814812/)

------
crag
I remember music like this being played at the [gay] circuit parties in NYC
(and beyond) in the early 90's. Sure the DJ's played favorites, but at like
3AM, these type of tunes played. Trance, I think it was called. Been a while.

------
SonicSoul
I still have my future retro 777 I acquired during college years. I expected
to keep it as collector item but considering parting with it for the right
person that would put it to good use in NYC! Hit me up if you’ve been looking
for it.

~~~
guggle
That's one dope box. Goes way beyond what a 303 does. FM is crazy.

------
creaghpatr
I got to see Juan Atkins a couple months ago at a warehouse show- found out
the night of, I'm amazed that he's still out there doing his thing after 25
yrs or so. He played until 5am too!

------
empath75
If you like this style of writing and topic, you should enjoy Energy Flash by
Simon Reynolds

------
brianzelip
Great article. Where’s the write up on the TR-808?!

~~~
stef25
808 got an entire movie!

------
kaycebasques
Beautiful site! Great performance, too.

------
oleics
Investigating some Unique aspects of the TB-303's sound

[...]

Human listeners - and probably a few furry quadrupeds - interpret this output
of increasingly high pitched audio signals as sounding like the cry of a
living creature becoming increasingly distressed, apparently in response to
quickly repeated bursts of stimulus.

from:
[http://www.firstpr.com.au/rwi/dfish/303-unique.html](http://www.firstpr.com.au/rwi/dfish/303-unique.html)

